# Tested a B&Q grout sponge....very surprised



## Bigpikle

Like many, I read a lot over at Autopia, and one thing I keep seeing is references to grout sponges as excellent wash tools. I was in B&Q today so I thought I'd try it myself 

For the princely sum of £1.48 I picked up a large B&Q Tile Sponge :thumb: These are a little strange as they are a medium weight sponge, NOTHING LIKE a standard car sponge from Halfrauds etc. It has a natural look and feel with lots of pores of various sizes and is pretty soft and the picture shows the size relative to a standard grit guard, as well as the texture a little. I say again, these ARE NOTHING LIKE A LIGHT FOAM CAR SPONGE.










I was VERY dubious about trying a sponge again, after all the brainwashing here, but dozens and dozens of satisfied Autopians convinced me to give it a try.

I foamed the car twice, being extra paranoid and wanting to get as much off as possible and then loaded up with the TBM using Duragloss 901, which I knew to be very lubricating, for minimising the risk of marring etc. The car was still absolutely filthy and covered in a lovely layer of winter road grime...

I gave the car a cautious wash, rinsing the sponge frequently and checking constantly for grit and crap on the surface of the sponge. Surprisingly I found that while the sponge became discoloured after wiping a filthy piece of paintwork, I never saw a single piece of grit or muck on the surface. The sponge rinsed COMPLETELY clean in the rinse bucket just with a simple brush against the grit guard and came out spotless each time, with far less effort than my wool mitts.  The car was absolutely filthy as well, and the rinse bucket water was black after I finished, with lots of grit and crap in the bottom. Somehow the sponge had transferred a LOT of dirt to the bucket without me ever seeing any on the surface of the sponge :doublesho After i finished I rinsed it in the sink and some soapy suds came out, but there was no muck stuck inside it. I inspected it thoroughly and it was perfectly clean and as new 

I rinsed and dried as normal, using L-T and my CG towels and then inspected with the Brinkman, half expecting marring or marks. 3 days ago I polished the wing with the UDM and Megs #80 to a 100% defect free finish and waxed it, and I thoroughly checked it over with the Brinkman and couldn't find a single mark :thumb:

So in summary, I found:

1. this sponge didnt keep dirt and grit on the surface 
2. rinsed very easily in a bucket and came out spotless each time
3. didnt leave a single mark on freshly machined paint

I know I am going to see a long line of posts saying how a sponge has to be worse than a mitt etc, but I was VERY surprised at what i found, so would suggest you give it a try if you havent already and test it for your self


----------



## Finerdetails

looks like a good soundw review to me. You will prob see a few members try your idea and report back soon


----------



## bullit

interesting


----------



## Bigpikle

Finerdetails said:


> looks like a good soundw review to me. You will prob see a few members try your idea and report back soon


hope so....

Trying to work out if I like it more or less than a mitt TBH. It is certainly much cheaper, and I didnt get any sponge breaking off over the edges of the bumpers, grills etc, so it looks like it will last very well.

I kind of like the feel of using sheepskin mitt, but this is MUCH easier to rinse in the bucket and afterwards and doesnt need all the hassle of drying etc afterwards.

I just found it strange how so much dirt seemed to be transferred into the rinse bucket, yet the sponge surface never got very dirty. The wash bucket stayed clean all the time so it clearly releases dirt exceptionally well :thumb:

For those interested, here is the Autopia thread that go me thinking in the first place.


----------



## pete330

Very Interesting

BTW i use a Z Sponge,so will dfo be trying this


----------



## Bigpikle

never seen a Z sponge so have no idea how this might compare - if you get one then post some pics and let us know.

The sponge isnt on the website, but is stcked loose in the tiling section. It is not wrapped and has a green B&Q band around it. Barcode number is 05123704 and it actually came up at £1.48 when i just checked the receipt


----------



## Chris_4536

So you foamed _twice_ and the car was still 'filthy'?! Did you put any SSF in the lance?!


----------



## Phil H

impressive!


----------



## Neil_S

The larger pore size would suggest that grit may sink into the sponge rather than stay on the surface so this would be beneficial, getting towards a pore size as found in a natural sea sponge, not bad for the money.

Still not a fan of sponges though, happy with a mitt.


----------



## Trist

Interesting review. If it comes up clean after every wash like Z sponges then its a definite hit :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

I am a firm believer that the pressure washer foam/pressure rinse removes all the particles big enough to cause damage. Follow this with a second foam used to wash with either mitt or open pore sponge and have not had any problems.

I bought a couple of similar sponges in Florida this year and they do work! (Still find myself reaching for a sheepskin mitt though:lol: ) Must be a state of mind thing.


----------



## Bigpikle

Chris_4536 said:


> So you foamed _twice_ and the car was still 'filthy'?! Did you put any SSF in the lance?!


used Auto Brite SSF both times - once with a stronger mix of Swarfega shampoo that was quite runny and didnt dwell long, and once with less shampoo and more SSF, that clung >10 mins and needed a good rinse 



Skyliner34 said:


> Interesting review. If it comes up clean after every wash like Z sponges then its a definite hit :thumb:


that was what really impressed me - simple dip in the rinse bucket and perfect clean sponge :thumb:



Wheelie_Clean said:


> I am a firm believer that the pressure washer foam/pressure rinse removes all the particles big enough to cause damage. Follow this with a second foam used to wash with either mitt or open pore sponge and have not had any problems.
> 
> I bought a couple of similar sponges in Florida this year and they do work! (Still find myself reaching for a sheepskin mitt though:lol: ) Must be a state of mind thing.


think you're right. Know what you mean about the mitt though, as i really like using these...


----------



## Glossboss

If you put the Duragloss 901 with citrus degreaser 50/50 mix
you will get the same result as usinf ssf. Just a thought!
I will have to try one of these sponges though.


----------



## Bigpikle

used so many foam combos its unreal. The only thing that shifted any dirt was Valet Pro citrus pre-wash....


----------



## Chris_4536

AS G101 is a killer TFR :thumb:


----------



## Arousa

When I lived in the USA back in the days I used Home Depot grout sponges to wash and also sea sponges. Never noticed any more swirls or marring than any other wash media. However when sheepskins became more popular I took a liking to them and have used them since.


----------



## [email protected]

Good post.

I have experimeted with natural sponges in the past, after reading Autopian posts, a sheepskin mit seems better for the finish, but if nobody tried anything different then detailing wouldn't move on like it does now.

Well done for trying something relatively new, always a good move.


----------



## Affection to Detail

Chris_4536 said:


> So you foamed _twice_ and the car was still 'filthy'?! Did you put any SSF in the lance?!


If you foamed your car daily it may actually clean it but any dirt build up will be hard to shift. Once the car dries the greasy dirt will still be left behind. Sure adding harsher chemicals to it may help but IMO the whole idea of it is to remove large particles of dirt and presoak any remaining dirt.

I actually use a citrus presoak before foaming though to assist it.

I'm not one for harsh chemicals though but each to their own.


----------



## ianFRST

good review mate.

i personally wouldnt use a sponge again ( i dont think anyway ) but that looks like it could be useful for bumpers / lower panels.


----------



## Bigpikle

ianFRST said:


> good review mate.
> 
> i personally wouldnt use a sponge again ( i dont think anyway ) but that looks like it could be useful for bumpers / lower panels.


I would have agreed with you a week ago, but I am almost sure it does a better job than a mitt from what i have seen so far.....


----------



## Marlcoke

GS has been working very good for about a month or two, rinses off clean.


----------



## Bigpikle

Update

Just used it again on one of the dirtiest cars I've ever cleaned....

Foamed a couple of times with SSF and Swarfega to soften it up, then washed carefully with the sponge and Duragloss.

A couple of observations from the 2nd attempt;

1. the dirt that collects on the sponge seems to sit just below the surface. If you wipe a dirty panel once, then look at the sponge it will look grey and dirty. If you touch the surface of the sponge you realise the dirt is just beneath the surface and wont come out. :thumb:

2. these things are the easiest rinsing item ever - dip in the rinse bucket, sqeeze, and its clean, even after looking filthy a second before 

3. I seem to use more wash solution than with a mitt? It is like when i tried the Shmitt - I really need about 1.25 bucket fulls, vs 0.75 with a mtt. Not sure if its because I'm still paranoid and rinsing more frequently, or if the sponge collects more solution each time?

Am convinced this sponge is the way ahead for me now. Going to grab a couple and cut one in half to give a palm sized sponge for crevices and behind mirrors etc.

Best £1.48 ever spent on detailing


----------



## GlynRS2

Sounds like it works just like a Shmitt then, but a whole lot cheaper :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

GlynRS2 said:


> Sounds like it works just like a Shmitt then, but a whole lot cheaper :thumb:


the foam has a much more open cell structure than a Shmitt and is quite different. The Shmitt used to collect dirt on the surface all the time, as the cell structure was MUCH more dense and didnt allow anything to move from the surface in my experience, and I guess was supposed to move it into the hollows - although never did on mine....

The grout sponge has great big holes all over the surface and the dirt seems to go inside it.

IMHO 10x better than a Shmitt and 15% of the price. Oh, and it doesnt disintegrate like a normal sponge or Shmitt and is a better size and, and, and.....:lol:

And I was a fan of the Shmitt when i first used it


----------



## topcat36

good write up - certainly worth giving it a go i think :thumb:


----------



## d6dph

I purchased a Shmitt the other day to try out, May have to get a grout sponge to test along side it.

I am quite surprised with how soft the Shmitt is, It's a bit of a snug fit on my girly hands so I can understand where the ripping issues come from.

The grout sponge sounds like it will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## dotnetdave

bigpikle, you still using the sponge ? hows is it turning out ?


----------



## Snowwolf

I just bought one of these yesterday and cut it in 2 today to clean my wheels. Going to get a couple more and test them out on the paintwork!


----------



## Mark M

Interesting read there! Thanks


----------



## hawkpie

Wow, very interesting.

I was on the verge of buying a Shmitt, but think I might give this a go first.


----------



## adamf

Sound scary but good review.


----------



## Foranti

*Great review*

Wow great review but using a sponge on my car...NO WAY. Mitts provide much more flexibility with regard to wash procedures and solutions.

I've used sponges and if not used correctly (with a ton of suds) you'll get swirls.

Once again thanks for the write up...great work.


----------



## Timmo

no to slowly (aching joints today) climb back on my soap box and say, 
I have always maintained that a sponge if usded correctly will NOT cause any defects when washing a car! be it a grout sponge as here or a Giant yellow spopnge from Tesco! 
i know this will upset all you Mitt only users but the truth is as above!


----------



## VIPER

Great review and an interesting thread :thumb: 
I was on the verge of buying a couple of Z***l sponges, but am definitely going to try these now. 
Thanks mate for taking the time to post up your findings


----------



## Car Key

Bigpikle said:


> 3. I seem to use more wash solution than with a mitt? It is like when i tried the Shmitt - I really need about 1.25 bucket fulls, vs 0.75 with a mtt. Not sure if its because I'm still paranoid and rinsing more frequently, or if the sponge collects more solution each time?


Well a sponge definitely has the capacity to absorb far more solution, taking it from the bucket to the bodywork. Which is a good thing of course.

Thanks for the review, will definitely try one out.


----------



## Snowglobe

I like the wash mitt because it helps protect my hand. I have eczema and before I discovered was mitts I used the good old fashioned sponge and suffered from the solution on my hands. They were always red and angry after washing the car. Having used sheepskin washmitts for some time now, I don't get the same reaction on my hands.

But, are these sponges better for wheels. I could put other gloves on and use the sponge, as the washmitt feels like a boxing glove when cleaning wheels?


----------



## squeal

i have bad eczema too mate..just use powder free gloves no matter what uare doing as most chemicals used during car cleaning can irritate it mate.


----------



## Bigpikle

dotnetdave said:


> bigpikle, you still using the sponge ? hows is it turning out ?


it is still my weapon of choice but weather and work has kept me from much washing for a while. Will be out at the weekend for 2 filthy cars


----------



## [email protected]

after i was converted i used to be die hard mitt fan, but have moved over to shmitt for the last 2 months on my crimson red bmw and my wife's black 307cc, and think the shmitt is a vast improvement over a mitt...

as for these grout sponges - we'll see!


----------



## Affection to Detail

I think I just find the mitts easier to use, as I'm less likely to drop them. May try some of these for the dirty bits like arches though. I think whilst using one of these sponges can get great results if used properly, I think the mitt is less likely to punish ones errors if for whatever reason some grit is still present in a drainage gutter etc.

I also like the way with the mitt, you can move you hand about to mould over intricate panels as you wash.

Good to see people trying out new things though, no need for us all to get stuck in a rut!


----------



## Kev_mk3

im off to get one


----------



## aJay

Bought one myself while I was in buying a hose connector, so will give it a try when this damn rain stops!!!


----------



## Mark M

Bought two today along with some fine wire wool. All came to about £5 :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

V12MSM said:


> Bought two today along with some fine wire wool. All came to about £5 :thumb:


Make sure you don't get the 2 mixed up when it comes to wash time :lol:

Seriously though - let us know how you get with them :thumb:


----------



## jimjon

i use a sea sponge on mine


----------



## Bigpikle

jimjon said:


> i use a sea sponge on mine


:doublesho - not in a month of sunday if they're anything like the ones I've seem. They grow up sifting sand through them and are a rough as f***


----------



## hutchingsp

Bigpikle said:


> :doublesho - not in a month of sunday if they're anything like the ones I've seem. They grow up sifting sand through them and are a rough as f***


I use one too, current one's a big natural one, and in the past I've used ones from art stores which are lower quality.

You're quite right they need one hell of an initial soak/wash/rinse but I've found little that will touch them once they're ready to use.


----------



## Monza Man

Screwfix sell tile sponges that are quite cheap but i would only use them on wheels, they are to hard for paintwork.


----------



## Guest

Are these grout sponges any different to a cellulose sponge?


----------



## bullit

i use a sea sponge, gets my back just right


----------



## Foranti

Phisp said:


> Are these grout sponges any different to a cellulose sponge?


They are different. See attachment.


----------



## Foranti

Phisp....the attachment represents a grout sponge.


----------



## Bigpikle

Foranti said:


> Phisp....the attachment represents a grout sponge.


thats the one though mine isnt a funky shape like that one :lol:

where do you get those from?


----------



## Foranti

Bigpikle said:


> thats the one though mine isnt a funky shape like that one :lol:
> 
> where do you get those from?


Hi Bigpikle:

Listed below is the link.

http://www.professionalsfavorite.com/professionalsfavorite/allproducts.asp


----------



## hawkpie

Going to head to B&Q to get one of these grout sponges, but noticed on their site there are some other ones....

B&Q Tile Sponge Yellow - £1.48
Which I assume is the one people have been trying.

But there are also 2 other ones.....

Oakey Standard Decorators Sponge - £1.78

Oakey Heavy Duty Decorators Sponge - £2.18

Anyone know if these 2 are any good, or better?

Cheers


----------



## jimmer

Very impressive .


----------



## Auto Finesse

IMO its as much about technique as it is the tool you use, wool mits do trap [email protected] in them and it dose not come out in a rinse bucket and that is why i personaly use a Z sponge, thats my view, as for a grout sponge?? im not sure iv not used one so cant comment, but if you are care full and rinse the sponge regular etc its not going to do any harm, looped fiber MF mits are the worst


----------



## hawkpie

Got my B&Q sponge today and tested it this afternoon.

Worked for me. Quite missed using a sponge actually. Seems to get lots more suds than my mitt.

Going to keep using it, but first trials are good 

BTW, B&Q sell packs of 4 for only £3.48!


----------



## nick the fish

i got one and was well pleased with the result - rinses easily and certainly holds more 'solution' than a mitt!!

so is another detailing myth being disproved?

hope so because i'm sick of over-hyped/overpriced so called detailing products!

stick this sponge in a detailing bag and you'd sell it for £8?

don't get me wrong - its not only detailing thats guilty of overpricing - i'm a carp angler - something that i buy from an equine shop is £5 per 2 litres - put 100ml in a bottle and label it fishing and it retails at £4.99/100ml


----------



## Mark M

I used it the other day one my car and it appears perfectly safe to me.

Used two buckets etc, not an issue.

Yet to try on soft paint though.


----------



## astra-bertone

i keep meaning to get 1, since my lambswool mitt fell apart


----------



## Blazebro

Bought one today, will try on the wifes car first and see how it goes.


----------



## Snowwolf

Blazebro said:


> Bought one today, will try on the wifes car first and see how it goes.


lol love that


----------



## D-an-W

I have a Schmitt on the way and a couple of these to test too, when the damn weather improves :detailer:


----------



## GIZTO29

Glad i came across this thread as ive just bought some ONR and heard people talking of Grout Sponges. I was gonna get a Z Sponge but you seem to beable to get 4 of these for half the price! Hopefully i'll beable to get a pump sprayer aswell for pre soaking while im there!:thumb: I dont believe that my MF Mitt has never swirled my paint, infact i know it has and i think that if it traps the particles within the roots then maybe theyre harder to rinse out before the next dip in the wash bucket? Sometimes we're all guilty of saying oooh dont use this or that just cause you read or heard someone else saying it.


----------



## gt5500

GIZTO29 said:


> Sometimes we're all guilty of saying oooh dont use this or that just cause you read or heard someone else saying it.


Nail and head spring to mind, I think as yu say its something we are all guilty of and its one of the dangers of internet based advice. I am sure this forum is one of the worst for that sort of thing happening.


----------



## Planet Man

gt5500 said:


> Nail and head spring to mind, I think as yu say its something we are all guilty of and its one of the dangers of internet based advice. I am sure this forum is one of the worst for that sort of thing happening.


I don't think it is that so much, its just some prefer to work with one tool and others use something that suits them.

There is no question that if you use a mitt, natural sponge, Z sponge or a grout sponge you are far less likely to produce damage.

Swirls and marring will happen over time whatever method you use, it is how you reduce the chances and frequency of it happening that counts. And I would like to think this forum is the best in the world to advise members on the right way rather than being the worst at this sort of thing as you put it:thumb:


----------



## dw0510

Well Ive got a lambswool mitt, grout sponge and zymo! sponge, 

The woolmitt is my first choice just nicer to use
The grout sponge is good holds the suds and almost feels rubbery so would be my second choice.
The zymo! sponge is ok but cant really see a lot of difference to a normal sponge


----------



## Bigpikle

they all work well when used properly IMHO...

I've used the GS almost exclusively since posting this 18 months ago, and my Zym sponges every so often, and my car is pretty much swirl free still (with ONR since the autumn of '08). 1 finishing polish is all its needed since this thread started, and that got me to 99% perfect even on the hard Audi paint. I really didnt get any better performance with mitts for 2 years before that.


----------



## GIZTO29

Bigpikle said:


> they all work well when used properly IMHO...
> 
> I've used the GS almost exclusively since posting this 18 months ago, and my Zym sponges every so often, and my car is pretty much swirl free still (with ONR since the autumn of '08). 1 finishing polish is all its needed since this thread started, and that got me to 99% perfect even on the hard Audi paint. I really didnt get any better performance with mitts for 2 years before that.


Cant believe the thread is so old :lol: Im gonna pop down and get 4 2mrw then hit Wilkinsons for a few 2ltr pump sprayers at £1.99 a shot and try my ONR. Wish me luck!


----------



## gt5500

Planet Man said:


> I don't think it is that so much, its just some prefer to work with one tool and others use something that suits them.


Yes that's fine I understand people have personal preference but many people come to believe that their personal preference it the only right way. Like I say its something most of us are guilty of and its a negative of internet based knowledge, we read something, take it as fact and then quote it verbatim to someone else even though we may not have any idea if its correct or not. I suppose it happens in ever day life as well but the internet is much broader and faster. Someone says something, someone googles it and within ten seconds a 'fact' is quoted.


----------



## Planet Man

gt5500 said:


> Yes that's fine I understand people have personal preference but many people come to believe that their personal preference it the only right way. Like I say its something most of us are guilty of and its a negative of internet based knowledge, we read something, take it as fact and then quote it verbatim to someone else even though we may not have any idea if its correct or not. I suppose it happens in ever day life as well but the internet is much broader and faster. Someone says something, someone googles it and within ten seconds a 'fact' is quoted.


I understand exactly and you are right, the internet has allowed bad news to travel faster then ever:thumb:


----------



## liammc

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...efview=lister&ts=1256610707014&isSearch=false


----------



## colarado red

might try one on my wheels:thumb:


----------



## 738ALR

Blazebro said:


> Bought one today, will try on the wifes car first and see how it goes.


that's brilliant!! :lol:

Right, I'm off to B&Q.

Andy


----------



## dodge77

I use the grout sponges now, less wringing out in rinse bucket than a mitt, hold loads of suds to create a tidal wave of grit shifting water and for the price well WOW


----------



## Belleair302

Nothing beats a natural 'wool' sea sponge for holding shampoo and safely lifting girt and dirt away from the bodywork!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Interesting thread...I have been using mitts for a little while (MF and Lambs wool) and tbh I will be switching back to sponges....I used the big yellow ones for years and never had any issues with them.

I do find sponges easier to use than the mits too....when I first got the Audi back in July 07 for the first year it got weekly washes with 1 bucket and a "big yellow" sponge and when it came round to the first proper years detail with paint correction there was next to no marks in the paint.

I am a firm believer that if you wash your car in the correct manner and rinse after each pannel you will be fine....I have never done the 2BM...ok i have a CG bucket and grit guard but again a couple of weeks ago the Audi got a wash and a quick hand polish with AG SRP then 2 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX..

Now the last time I did any machine polishing on it was back at Easter when it got 2 coats of SV BOS and then weekly washes and a quick wipe down with CG Speed Wipe.

Before I gave it a going over with SRP i had a good inspection of the paint and to be totally honest there deffo was no maring/hollograming and the swirls/spider-webs were so minimal you could only see them under very strong sun light or the 500W halogen!

The SRP took care of these and the 2 coats of Zaino have given it the protection.

The car has done a good 12k miles since Easter and gets a weekly wash using the 1BM....so this is defo proof that its all in how you wash the car and the care you take.

Oh and I might add I never use snow foam or the like it just gets pressure washed off then washed.


----------



## MellowYellow

I'm going to throw my 2 pence worth in here actually, because i don't even like pressure washing unless its to wash a well dwelled snow foam off the car, and even then i don't get too close to the car. I think that a high pressure wash on an unlubricated surface is doing more damage by forcing the grit and grime across the surface of the car, than a carefull well lubricated wash with a sponge/mitt.


----------



## nick_mcuk

MellowYellow said:


> I'm going to throw my 2 pence worth in here actually, because i don't even like pressure washing unless its to wash a well dwelled snow foam off the car, and even then i don't get too close to the car. I think that a high pressure wash on an unlubricated surface is doing more damage by forcing the grit and grime across the surface of the car, than a carefull well lubricated wash with a sponge/mitt.


Never caused me any issues.....


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Good stuff, I am definitely a sponge man.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Just been down to B&Q in Reading at lunch time got me a pack of 4...mmmm spongey goodness!


----------



## Tabbs

just got mine :thumb: love a bargain me
used on the wifes car first :lol:
and got to say...... it was great :thumb:
thanks for the tip off and we see how we get on


----------



## nick_mcuk

Yep using mine on the weekend got the Audi to have its weekly wash..and the 205 is getting a SwissVax detail before she goes away for the winter...


----------



## 738ALR

unfortunately there were no 4-packs at my local B&Q, although they're cheap enough anyway.

I got two - one for paint and one for the wheels. 

I gave the car a quick wash today (waiting for my autobrite delivery) and I was impressed, dirt seems to be held away from the sponge surface.

I'm really happy with what appears to be the best bargain to date. 

Andy


----------



## nick_mcuk

Watch out B&Q....mass buying of the sponges!


----------



## MattDuffy88

They are good sponges, I tried one out the other day and was very impressed. It didn't leave a mark on the paint and lifted the dirt away effortlessly and released it just as effortlessly in the rinse bucket.










You can see the rinse bucket is awful, yet the suds bucket is still lovely and clean 
I'll have to go and get some more :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

I've had four of them now for ages. Used one for wheels and one for body. But I keep going back to some random washmitt I got of either CYC or Elite Car Care. It's half falling to bits now, but I love it lol.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

MellowYellow said:


> I'm going to throw my 2 pence worth in here actually, because i don't even like pressure washing unless its to wash a well dwelled snow foam off the car, and even then i don't get too close to the car. I think that a high pressure wash on an unlubricated surface is doing more damage by forcing the grit and grime across the surface of the car, than a carefull well lubricated wash with a sponge/mitt.


Think you got the logic wrong there.

Even pressure washing an unlubed car with a PW there is enough water to cause a wave under the filth and it just floats off.

The idea is to get it close to the car and blast the muck off.

BTW, all I ever use is grout sponges, have a few mitts but never got on with them.

Screwfix usually have deals on grout sponges, I got 6 for £4 the other week.

I also picked up some nice clear buckets in Topps Tiles, they just had BAL written on then and measurements for £3 each and another 6 grout sponges for a fiver. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Well used one of my B&Q sponges today....yes its a winner woked really well and no damage to the paint....took the grime off the Audi no problems.

Relegated my Eurow Wash mit to the shelf now....and wont be going back....easier to use and you can get a nice amount of wash water onto the car (I was using my usual AG Bodywork Shampoo)


----------



## Nikon1149

I like to get lots of wash mix in the sponge and then squeeze it all out over current panel first, then clean back and forth while letting the sponge slowly expand again, just for that extra piece of mind that the dirt is getting sucked into the sponge and not dragged over...

A question for other users of the grout sponge.. How much pressure do you use? I do tent to use a "cleaning" pressure... as in more than "wipe" but a less than "scrub".


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nikon1149 said:


> I like to get lots of wash mix in the sponge and then squeeze it all out over current panel first, then clean back and forth while letting the sponge slowly expand again, just for that extra piece of mind that the dirt is getting sucked into the sponge and not dragged over...
> 
> A question for other users of the grout sponge.. How much pressure do you use? I do tent to use a "cleaning" pressure... as in more than "wipe" but a less than "scrub".


I just wiped it over ....my audi never really gets all that dirty as i wash the hell out of it 

But used very little pressure and just went over it it even strokes top to bottom.


----------



## andyj

Used the grout sponge on the wife's Swift on Saturday, combined with AG Shampoo, and was quite impressed tbh.

The paint isn't immaculate anyway, so I couldn't really tell if it had damaged it in any way, but it definitely appeared to pull the dirt away from the surface of the sponge. 

Have now relegated my washmitt to wheel duties!


----------



## mellowfellow

Has anybody thought , that the head honchos at B&Q must be thinking there is a hell of a lot of tiling and sanding (mac orbital) going on all over the country..........lol .


----------



## nick_mcuk

mellowfellow said:


> Has anybody thought , that the head honchos at B&Q must be thinking there is a hell of a lot of tiling and sanding (mac orbital) going on all over the country..........lol .


Yeah i bet its going to flag up something somewhere!


----------



## 738ALR

mellowfellow said:


> Has anybody thought , that the head honchos at B&Q must be thinking there is a hell of a lot of tiling and sanding (mac orbital) going on all over the country..........lol .


just you wait - they'll do a 'tesco' and put the price up!


----------



## 738ALR

*B&Q 15% discount*

Just in case anyone is thinking of buying one/some of theseor anything else in B&Q heres a 15% voucher code.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/store...=MjA=&ecamp=aff-teq-005&ecamp=aff-p9-awin-001

Andy


----------



## Will-S

Bought four of these during the week. Used on my car today and didn't see any huge difference to using a washmitt. 

S'funny how years ago we all used sponges with no qualms. No all of a sudden we need to use mitts, z-sponges and s*hmitts.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Will-S said:


> Bought four of these during the week. Used on my car today and didn't see any huge difference to using a washmitt.
> 
> S'funny how years ago we all used sponges with no qualms. No all of a sudden we need to use mitts, z-sponges and s*hmitts.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I am happy to be back using sponges.....so much easier to use!

Ok update....gave the audi a wash last sunday (2 weeks since last one) and it was minging from our trip to the lake district.

Anyhow....all very good no swirls or scratches.....really lifts the dirt into the sponge.


----------



## aron147

i use this!










bought it at the local halfrauds (we do have them in holland)

since i didn't like to use a mitt


----------



## gug54321

been using mine for 3m+ now no problems at all!


----------



## mellowfellow

Will-S said:


> Bought four of these during the week. Used on my car today and didn't see any huge difference to using a washmitt.
> 
> S'funny how years ago we all used sponges with no qualms. No all of a sudden we need to use mitts, z-sponges and s*hmitts.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


yes but the sponge idea was ressurected purely with using ONR as it releases the dirt so much better into rinse bucket than a mitt or towel does .


----------



## Bigpikle

mellowfellow said:


> yes but the sponge idea was ressurected purely with using ONR as it releases the dirt so much better into rinse bucket than a mitt or towel does .


not quite - you'll see I started this thread 2 years ago, quite a long time before I started using ONR and it became popular over here. Many people use soft sponges with traditional full rinse shampoos.


----------



## DimGR

same results here


i used to ONR with a mf towel and i was surprised that the dirty water was not that much dirty...
i used a groute sponge the other day and the water was all black with mud when i finished!!


----------



## mellowfellow

Bigpikle said:


> not quite - you'll see I started this thread 2 years ago, quite a long time before I started using ONR and it became popular over here. Many people use soft sponges with traditional full rinse shampoos.


 I stand corrected.


----------



## ercapoccia

Would someone be so kind to airmail me a B&Q sponge?


----------



## mellowfellow

ercapoccia said:


> would someone be so kind to airmail me a b&q sponge?


pretty much any sponge designed for tiling/grouting would fit the bill for you . Is non scratch so it errrrrrrr does not scratch ceramic tiles or clearcoat for that matter.


----------



## Oakey22

going to be popping down to B&Q tomorrow now and get a few of these


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Me too, maybe?, 

i read a post on here that said after using the grout sponge they found a few scratches one the body after the car was machined and free of swirls and scrathes.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I havent looked back since getting a 3 pack...far better than the wash mits...and not inflicted any swirls or scratches.

Not to mention is easier to use than a wash mit....no drying or faffing about!


----------



## Tabbs

since reading this thread 
Got mine for a few months now and defo better than other sponges in the sense
more foam
holds more water
releases dirty water better (by looking at rinse bucket any way)
good shout these type of sponges :thumb:


----------



## lingus

yeah been using one on off for about 6 months, just find it easier to work with and doesn't get front heavy like a mitt, how often do people change their grout sponges?
BTW: mine is the cut up version 2 of the sponge ...


----------



## cactusbob

I picked up two of these yesterday for use with ONR. Still £1.48 each


----------



## scottgm

Might pick up one after uni tomorrow


----------



## takemetothepub

nick_mcuk said:


> Interesting thread...I have been using mitts for a little while (MF and Lambs wool) and tbh I will be switching back to sponges....I used the big yellow ones for years and never had any issues with them.
> 
> I do find sponges easier to use than the mits too....when I first got the Audi back in July 07 for the first year it got weekly washes with 1 bucket and a "big yellow" sponge and when it came round to the first proper years detail with paint correction there was next to no marks in the paint.
> 
> I am a firm believer that if you wash your car in the correct manner and rinse after each pannel you will be fine....I have never done the 2BM...ok i have a CG bucket and grit guard but again a couple of weeks ago the Audi got a wash and a quick hand polish with AG SRP then 2 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX..
> 
> Now the last time I did any machine polishing on it was back at Easter when it got 2 coats of SV BOS and then weekly washes and a quick wipe down with CG Speed Wipe.
> 
> Before I gave it a going over with SRP i had a good inspection of the paint and to be totally honest there deffo was no maring/hollograming and the swirls/spider-webs were so minimal you could only see them under very strong sun light or the 500W halogen!
> 
> The SRP took care of these and the 2 coats of Zaino have given it the protection.
> 
> The car has done a good 12k miles since Easter and gets a weekly wash using the 1BM....so this is defo proof that *its all in how you wash the car and the care you take.*
> Oh and I might add I never use snow foam or the like it just gets pressure washed off then washed.


Absolutely what I've been thinking.


----------



## Puntoboy

I also picked one up tonight, gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## packard

I have been using grout sponges cut up as applicators for tyre dressing (using AS Highstyle) is excellent and you get about 5-6 applicators for each sponge and they last for months!!!


----------



## AM1

Very interesting, will have to give it a go.


----------



## Dillinger

Bugger it, im game. Gonna pick one up tomorrow for the weekend


----------



## Oakey22

i got one of these the other day, well got 8, lol. Used 1 and no signs of marring or scratching on the panel that i have machine polished. I think i will be using these more often


----------



## ipwn

Bump for updates by users !


----------



## Dillinger

Well I ended up using one this weekend just past and it was good. Rinsed ever so easily (left my rinse bucket literally black!) and left no marks whatsoever however I found down around the bumpers and head lights it wouldn't lift the bug guts anywhere near as easily as my wash mitt.

Other than that, I loved it. I'll definately keep using it and use the mitt on the bottom of the front.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I am on my 2nd one now and love them to bits....always thought it was too much of faff using a washmitt.


----------

